# Our Pet, Juliette



## Retired (Jun 25, 2016)

As mentioned, you have to be really old to remember Our Pet, Juliette from the early days of Canadian television.  I can only think of one other member of Psychlinks who would be fit into that category, other than myself...:lol:.

Here are some informative links:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juliette_(Canadian_singer)

Juliette - Biography - IMDb

CBC Archives

Probably more than you wanted to know..


----------



## GDPR (Jun 25, 2016)

Ah,I get the word association now.Never heard of it before though,so thanks for the info.


----------

